# Switch my Adderall IR to Adderall XR



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

My doctor has me on 10mg x 2. I would rather just take one pill per day, and have a smooth release, not a sharp burst of ampthimine followed by a craving and crash 3-4 hours later. 

How should I ask my doctor about XR? I want 20mg XR.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

From what I've read adderall XR is kind of like taking 2 immediate release adderall's. So it might not actually be all that smooth. Half of the medication is immediate release and then the other half is released 4 hours later. If you currently take adderall then it would probably be easy to get the XR version. Just explain that your interested in taking it once instead of twice since it's easier that way.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

^Yeah that does seem to be the case, it seems like Concerta and Vyvanse are the stimulants with the 'smooth and steady release' thing going on. Alot of the XR, LA, etc, formulas seem to more or less be biphasic and release 2 equal doses 4 hours apart as mentioned.


----------



## Farstucker (Oct 22, 2013)

I've taken 40mg adderall xr (I don't have a prescription), but it's a lot better than the ir tablets. That rush you get about 30 minutes to an hour after you take it...whoa! Too bad it doesn't last.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Farstucker said:


> I've taken 40mg adderall xr (I don't have a prescription), but it's a lot better than the ir tablets. That rush you get about 30 minutes to an hour after you take it...whoa! Too bad it doesn't last.


If the guy above you is correct, and I've yet to see him wrong on something, it's the exact same stuff as the IR so...not possible. It automatically releases your second dosage right when you would otherwise be taking your second IR pill and probably much cheaper off in the process.

We don't have Aderall over here so I can technically only speak about Concerta, but the true timed release stimulants such as Concerta and Vyanse are superior and not comparable to most of the fake timed release products.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've tried Adderall XR a couple of times (got the pills from somebody else). I personally prefer my Adderall IR. I don't notice any crash, so I guess I'm a bit of an oddity there. Since I lack insurance I have to pay for all this stuff so I'm very sensitive to costs and IR costs way less than XR. But even if the price were the same I'd still prefer IR as I like to control how much I take and when. XR pills demand you take a full pill and it's going to be in effect for the next 8 hours+ whether you want it to be or not. I like to be able to take more or less as I decide and take a dose at any time I decide. With an XR pill I couldn't take it later in the day for example if I decided I needed some at a later hour. With IR I'm in full control of the dose, being able to split a pill if I don't need a full one and being able to take a second if I want at any time. It's really a matter of personal preference, so some will prefer one over the other.

Today I got up early enough to use an old Vyvanse I wanted to use up before it expires. Vyvanse feels like Adderall, though it's very long acting. If anything, it lasts too long IMO.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I always prefer IR in multiple doses throughout the say over taking an xr dose once a day.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Late for the Sky said:


> this is the tenth thread you've created about adderall :wtf


That's because he *LOVES* Adderall XR, a love professed in one of his more recent posts.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> That's because he *LOVES* Adderall XR, a love professed in one of his more recent posts.


what a dummy.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Is it you that loves adderall? Or maybe its the adderall that loves you!

Actually I kinda like the XR. I like how I can feel it kick in every 3 hours and I think the last release helps with the comedown making the levo salt less activating. The instant release wouldn't have that effect the dex would burn out after 3 hours and the levo salt would still be going for another 3 hrs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

GotAnxiety said:


> The instant release wouldn't have that effect the dex would burn out after 3 hours and the levo salt would still be going for another 3 hrs.


Pure dextroamphetamine & Adderall feel so much the same that I'd be unable to differentiate them.


----------

